# Помогите оценить и опознать.



## snake00 (5 Дек 2016)

Собственно, имеется вот такой аппарат, прошу помощи у знающих. Как называется модель, может год выпуска, ориентировочная стоимость.


----------



## rodiongork (5 Дек 2016)

Здорово смахивает на такой:

https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/polnyy-akkordeon-weltmeister-gigantilli-IDmRtx4.htm
l


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Дек 2016)

Это конец 1950-хх. Всем известно, что тогда Вельтмайстер не называл свои модели как-то. Просто старичок из ГДР. Полный, трёхголосый, поношенный. Если был капремонт и он звучит - тысяч 8-10. Если капремонта не было и ОНО не звучит- цены нет  никакой. Ноль рублей.  Или сдать на запчасти за 500р.

Короче, надо слушать, вскрывать, потом уже говорить про деньги.


----------



## snake00 (9 Дек 2016)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Это конец 1950-хх. Всем известно, что тогда Вельтмайстер не называл свои модели как-то. Просто старичок из ГДР. Полный, трёхголосый, поношенный. Если был капремонт и он звучит - тысяч 8-10. Если капремонта не было и ОНО не звучит- цены нет  никакой. Ноль рублей.  Или сдать на запчасти за 500р.
> 
> Короче, надо слушать, вскрывать, потом уже говорить про деньги.


А если ремонта не было, а он звучит?


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Дек 2016)

snake00 писал:


> А если ремонта не было, а он звучит?


В 1950-хх у Вельтов была мастика с высоким содержанием канифоли. Если не было перезаливки планок по кругу- сегодня это просто порошок, а не мастика. Или просто у Вас нет данных о ремонтах. 
Если звучит- всё равно надо проверять. Дайте крупно фото любого резонатора сбоку. Хоть примерно можно будет понять, кто и что делал. Только надо фото фотоаппаратом, а не телефоном или утюгом).


----------



## rodiongork (11 Дек 2016)

Однако м.б. автор сообщения не готов прямо сейчас разбирать и фоткать 

А что за город-то? От этого, имхо, спрос зависит и немного цена...

В Питере в магазе бу инструментов такой за 15 стоит. (правда вроде он уже года два там, если это не тот же самый)
Так что можете на авито попробовать поставить (например за цену около упомянутой выше) - по количеству звонков от заинтересованных сориентируетесь, надо ли цену снижать.


----------



## Евгений51 (11 Дек 2016)

snake00 писал:


> Собственно, имеется вот такой аппарат, прошу помощи у знающих. Как называется модель, может год выпуска, ориентировочная стоимость.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snake00 (12 Дек 2016)

*rodiongork*, Воронеж


----------

